
Perfecting Your Pitch - pbnaidu
http://www.vcdave.com/2008/07/08/perfecting-your-pitch/
======
SingAlong
Nice one!

The point the author insists most in the post is: "VCs like numbers, not the
usual 'boast-talk' ". It's true. Its always great to show the VCs data, data
on how your product/service sells... data on why people like your service...
data on what you were, are and going to(or atleast can) be.

There's a video by Guy Kawasaki on <http://edcorner.stanford.edu/> and its all
about the presentation. He deals with even minute facts about the font size to
use, what your slides should contain etc.

